# Buffalo nickel sign



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is a sign I made as a door prize for my metal detecting club. The nickel design is from a free monthly project by Vectric. What metal detectorist doesn't love buffalo nickels?

I used a 1/16" tapered ball nose bit to carve the 3D models in quarter-sawn white oak. The sign is 5-3/4" x 18". Since I changed the G64 setting in my post processor I've been getting great results. Thanks to the knowledge I've gained from this board.

Jay


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Way Cool, Jay!

HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that. good job.

Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You just proved you're worth a "plugged nickel."

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet....


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You just proved you're worth a "plugged nickel."
> 
> HJ


How about "Don't take any wooden nickels"? In this case, I would! :laugh2:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I have to agree.... Great results!

4D


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great, Jay!! That G64 P0.001 tolerance makes a big difference.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice .Love the detail


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Great!!


----------



## sawnsand (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice work Jay !


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's very well done Jay. It's amazing what can be done with such detail.
Is woodworking your full time job?

Bryan


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

bryansong said:


> That's very well done Jay. It's amazing what can be done with such detail.
> Is woodworking your full time job?
> 
> Bryan


No, Bryan, I'm retired and doing this as a hobby. I'm having a great time. 

Jay


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

cjskelton said:


> No, Bryan, I'm retired and doing this as a hobby. I'm having a great time.
> 
> Jay


Well Jay, you're doing it well.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

So that's what you call them: "metal detectorist". I was thinking: detectorite, detectoral, detectorant, detectorer and even detectorian. 

Very nice prize for the lucky detectorist, Jay.


----------



## trimfandango (Nov 21, 2016)

Good morning cjskelton

Is it possible to get that Aspire nickel project compatible with VCarve?
I would love to create something like that on our machine, but we only have Vcarve pro.

Thanks,
Jody


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

It may be possible, Jody, but I don't know how. When I export to VCarve format it loses all the 3D models. Vectric supplies these projects to promote Aspire and encourage VCarve owners to upgrade to Aspire. When I had VCarve Pro I felt the same way you do. 

Jay


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Heck, I haven't treasured hunted for decades and I'd love to have that hanging in my front room. Nice.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

I think it looks super awesome


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You should be able to export the model as a 3D file that V-Carve Pro can import Jay. Under the Model options there should be Export as .STL and Export as 3D ClipArt.

I've used Aspire to make 3D objects that I print on my 3D printer. 

4D


----------



## trimfandango (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you 4D, 
That is good to know. If anyone here has Aspire and wouldn't mind exporting that I would really appreciate it.

Jody


----------



## sealbeams (Jan 21, 2021)

cjskelton said:


> Here is a sign I made as a door prize for my metal detecting club. The nickel design is from a free monthly project by Vectric. What metal detectorist doesn't love buffalo nickels?
> 
> I used a 1/16" tapered ball nose bit to carve the 3D models in quarter-sawn white oak. The sign is 5-3/4" x 18". Since I changed the G64 setting in my post processor I've been getting great results. Thanks to the knowledge I've gained from this board.
> 
> Jay


I'm new to CNC so please bear with me. I'm looking for a file that I can 3D carve an Indian Head Nickle in 3D. I use Vectric Desktop and have an onefinity CNC. i would be willing to pay for the file.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That looks great. I made the bank project


----------

